# Sweet 4yr old female in need of a happy home in ny



## Chevychick (Jul 19, 2012)

We have rescued one of my own dogs puppies from their owner. Its sad to think people can be trusted and how wrong that can end up being. Mutley is a 4yr old mastiff/pit/rotti mix. Very sweet 
natured, good with other animals and children and really quite mellow.

When we first rescued her she was extremely skittish, flinched if we moves to fast or raises our voices. She was also overweight. She is now bright eyes and smiling all the time, eager to meet people and relaxed. She was very well trained and rings a bell when she needs to go out. 

If I had the room to permanently keep her I would but unfortunately our place is not big enough for her with our two other dogs (her parents). I really do not want to put her in a shelter and have been keeping her with us but it is beginning to become too much. We are just looking for a happy home for her. We are located on Long Island, NY. Anyone interested or any ideas to help us out?

I will post pic as soon as I figure out how. Mom and dad are in my profile


----------

